# ATV Bridge



## Skier76 (Oct 6, 2010)

I need to build a bridge accross our stream in our backyard in VT. That will will give me access to additional space to stack wood. I did some measuring and it looks like 16' will do the trick. I would cross the bridge with my ATV and a small utility trailer to haul wood. 

Here's what I was thinking: Two pressure treated 2x10's will make up each side (screwed together). I'd then use single 2x10's for bracing at each end...and two towards the middle. Decking would be pressure treated 1x4's. 

Any thoughts or advice? 

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 6, 2010)

I tend to overbuild things . . . so know that up front . . . that said I would beef this up a bit more due to the weight of both the ATV and trailer and the length of the span . . . then again I'm not an engineer . . . in the ATV Club we tend to use cedar trees or telephone poles to span the gap over streams. I would also go with 2 x 6s or 2 x 8s for the decking . . . thicker and less chance of breaking. It probably goes without saying, but if you go to a local sawmill and use rough cut lumber you'll most likley do better with the price and get actual 2 x 6s or 2 x 12s or what have you.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 6, 2010)

As a member of a snowmobile club I have built several bridges and we have had a lot of problems with ice taking out our bridges. If you can, make sure you are high enough for ice jams and floods. If you are in doubt chain one end of the bridge to a tree. I would make the decking out of 2" treated to give more support( I'd leave a 1" space between them.). I think 2"x12" would be a good idea for the sides. I also believe in over building things, especially bridges!!


----------



## lukem (Oct 6, 2010)

My dad's neighbor built one to cross a ravine...spanned about 25' or so feet...had minimal running water.  He laid down 2 telephone poles the proper distance apart, decked it with 2x6 treated, and put down a 4x4 on top of the decking along the edges just in case he got off-line (to prevent driving off the bridge).  Make the distance between your beams such that the ATV tires are right on top of them.  

He takes his Kubota across it, so it is plenty stout.

Telephone poles my be hard for you to come by, but if you have a 16' trailer you could pick them up.  A lot of times the utility company will give used ones away.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I figured the 2x10's would be strong enough since that's what holds up the flooring on our A-Frame in VT. I'll see if I can take some pics this weekend of the crossing area.


----------



## crs7200 (Oct 6, 2010)

Completely Over-built.  But you can drive a truck over it!!


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 6, 2010)

Great looking bridge! What did you use to build it?


----------



## burnham (Oct 7, 2010)

lukem said:
			
		

> My dad's neighbor built one to cross a ravine...spanned about 25' or so feet...had minimal running water.  He laid down 2 telephone poles the proper distance apart, decked it with 2x6 treated, and put down a 4x4 on top of the decking along the edges just in case he got off-line (to prevent driving off the bridge).  Make the distance between your beams such that the ATV tires are right on top of them.
> 
> He takes his Kubota across it, so it is plenty stout.
> 
> Telephone poles my be hard for you to come by, but if you have a 16' trailer you could pick them up.  A lot of times the utility company will give used ones away.




  I work for a utility, we give old poles away all the time.  It's either give them away or pay to get rid of them.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 7, 2010)

Camper frame


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 7, 2010)

Hehheh . . . I see you corrected the spelling error. 

And yeah . . . almost forgot . . . Lee reminded me . . . old mobile home frames are wicked strong . . . rather heavy . . . but strong.


----------



## crs7200 (Oct 7, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Great looking bridge! What did you use to build it?



Neighbor built it.  Actually has steel driven into the boulders and metal framing welded to that.  2x6 framing and treated over that.  That little stream looks like a class 5 rapids in the spring when the snow melts.  That's why it is over-built.


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Oct 8, 2010)

If you're using treated lumber I'd go with double 2x12's on 12" centers, with 2x6 decking on top. A 16' span is too much for for 2x10's. 

Another option would be rough sawn hemlock from a local mill. Not sure where you are in VT but there's Heath's in North Hyde Park and lots of other small sawmills that would mill hemlock for you. It's cheaper than treated and lasts a long time. You could use 4x10' joists with 2x6's as decking.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 8, 2010)

Reggie Dunlap said:
			
		

> If you're using treated lumber I'd go with double 2x12's on 12" centers, with 2x6 decking on top. A 16' span is too much for for 2x10's.
> 
> Another option would be rough sawn hemlock from a local mill. Not sure where you are in VT but there's Heath's in North Hyde Park and lots of other small sawmills that would mill hemlock for you. It's cheaper than treated and lasts a long time. You could use 4x10' joists with 2x6's as decking.



Great info there! I'm in Southern VT....just outside of Brattleboro.


----------

